# Got Jumpers



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It is official. Betta stiktos are the best jumpers ever. Just lost my male to a 1 inch feeding hole. *sigh*


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. Hope you don't lose anymore.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Add them to this list. Swordtails (more expensive = better jumpers), killies, C. Moori (a huge blue fish that you wouldn't expect)....


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

So true. My guppies never jumped. My dirt cheap bettas never jumped. They must know how much they costed.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I suppose the right answer to Got jumpers? is No, they all jumped out. lol.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol. Funny funny funny.

At least my sibling baby pair are reaching maturity. The female is already there and barred up, but the young male is about a month off.


----------

